# Crate training & other questions



## Maite (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

i am in the process of purchasing a Hav and have some questions.

(1) What do you think of crate training? I don't like the idea myself but don't know if that is the best method. She won't be alone for long stretches of time so I don't know if it will be necessary.

(2) What is the best way to potty train? Should I use wee wee pads until she is accostomed to doing her business outside?

(3) Does anyone know any reputable breeders near the Miami, Fl area? I found a few but don't know anyone whose dealt with them. 

THanks so much!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Maite: I am a long time crate trainer. My dogs have always LOVED their crates. They sleep in their crates by choice. They go to their crates when they don't want to be bothered. It is their sanctuary. I highly recommend using a crate.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY use a crate!!! Puppy is safe there!! And you are your house will be happier!!

So many links on Potty training...you should do a search!!

Olliesmom ( and soon to be #2's mom)   

AKA Catherine


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Maite Welcome!!  A crate is so helpful for potty training and they do love it when they realize it is their little "haven" or "escape"


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

No doubt a crate is the way to go. I know someone who feels that crates are cruel, she is always complaining about her dog chewing everything in the house while she is away. Also, her dog has ruined her carpet from accidents. My dogs Love their crates. That is like a bedroom to you and me. Sorry, I don't know about breeders in your area. As far as potty training, take the puppy out FIRST thing in the morning, after it eats and plays, and for sure last thing before it goes to sleep in its crate at night. Good Luck!


----------



## Maite (Apr 23, 2007)

*thanks*

Yeah I realized that after I posted (of course). Thank you for your reply, though. After reading the other threads, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a lot of questions.  thanks again


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I'm probably one of the few that didn't crate train, but my Gucci is with me almost 24/7 and she sleeps in bed with us. So far, I haven't had any problems. When I need to leave her alone, I put her in her Xpen and that has sort of become her "safe haven", She knows that it is her little place in the world!  

I actually did buy a crate with the intention to train that way, but since she does fine sleeping in bed with us, I never used it.

She does fine in her Sherpa travel bag, so no problems so far.

I started with the puppy pads and am now in the process of taking her outside to go as well. She uses both right now and hasn't had an accident in a few weeks. I take her to my office with me so I strictly use the pads there and will probably continue to do so. My only problem, is she doesn't like going outside when it is raining or snowing! lol

Kara


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Maite. I'm a breeder in the Tampa area. Is that close enough?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Maite and congrats on getting your first Havanese! Hopefully, you will find a good breeder not too far from you, but do take the time to read about choosing the right breeder. It can help you avoid many heartaches. 

I know you'll find many answers to your questions since we ALL had the same concerns and questions ourselves! 

I am in favor of crate training as well and found loads of helpful tips on the internet before I found this forum.

Let us know how things go o.k.? Good luck!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Maite - enjoy learning all you can from these great people who have so much knowledge!!! And - my vote - YES to a crate. It is the best thing - they love it.
Laurie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

On the toolbar above there is a "search" button. Hit that and type something like "crate training" in the box. There should be right much available to start with. In the Search window there is another button for "Advanced Search". If there is any one poster whose posts interest you you can not only put in the title of your search, such as "crate training" but you can type in the poster's name and pull up all of that poster's writing on the subject without everything else as well.

That should be a pretty good start, but if you have more questions come back and ask. If you start a new thread or just come back and post to this one, either will go to the top for all to see.

I dont' really remember what, if anything, I've added on the subjects but will be glad to.


----------

